# Platinum Chute Adjustment Rod?



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi All From PEI Canada

I am new to the forum and had a 11HP/30in Craftsman for 16 years and replaced it this year with an Ariens Platinum 30. I have a question about the chute rod. I have noticed this on a great many photos of the chute control rod on the internet including mine. The dealer assembled mine. Have you ever wondered why there is a clip in the end of the chute rod and when you pull out the clip it doesn't do anything. What does it do? I think I know and before I change mine I just wanted to confirm with everyone. I think in shipping they put a pushnut on the end of the rod at the lever end to keep it from sliding out during shipping. Now for proper setup the pushnut on the handle end needs to be pryed off with a screwdriver. After this is done you can slide the rod out from the gear end. What you do then is insert the rod in the handle end first and slide it in far enough to clear the gear end on the other end, then the dog end end inserts into gear at the chute and then everything holds in place by the clip in the end. Can someone confirm this? 

Also I have the another problem with swinging the chute to the right in that it doesn't travel all of the way, (apparently a common problem) so I am not getting my whole 200 degrees of swing. Has anyone tried removing the rod and putting a socket on each of the two ends of the rod and twisting it a little bit to make the chute travel a little farther? I have seen the video where someone shaved off the handle and used a round file on the rubber grommet, but this seems a little extreme to me.

I look forward to hearing from everyone
Barry


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Barry!
Most of what you are proposing sounds a little extreme to me. You have a brand new machine, with (depending on when you bought it) 3 to 5 years of warranty. If it were mine I don't think I would be prying things with a screwdriver or certainly not filing anything. That's what warranty is for. If you were to post some pictures describing what you are wanting to do, it would be much easier for us to help you.
JMHO
Larry


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

My pro 28 the chute does not go all the way over in the clockwise direction. Another issue I will need to have my dealer address.


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi All

See in this document for setting up my machine. 

http://ariens.custhelp.com/ci/fatta...pZC80OUVXbk5LbA==/filename/921029+sn+101+.pdf

Now look at page 12 and look at the lower middle picture. See how the dog ears are on the right side of the gear? Well mine have the dog ears on the left side of the gears.

See this Youtube video? 



 Look at the time for 3:46. This is the way mine looks. The dob ears are on the right side.

Now do a comparison between the two images and you will see what I mean. I even think this is what might be causing some of the chute rotation problem, as in the way mine is, you can't adjust anything.

The factory or the dealer installed it wrong. Yes I bought it from a dealer not Home Depot. 

Is anyone elses assembled wrong too like this guys in the Youtube video and mine?

Barry


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Quote: Now look at page 12 and look at the lower middle picture. See how the dog ears are on the right side of the gear? Well mine have the dog ears on the left side of the gears. Quote
Are the alignment marks shown on page 10 in the right spot Barry?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

That's a great video. That's what I'll do for my chute control rotation. Right after the dealer gets my broken stuck chute moving again.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

peisnowguy said:


> Hi All From PEI Canada
> 
> I am new to the forum and had a 11HP/30in Craftsman for 16 years and replaced it this year with an Ariens Platinum 30. I have a question about the chute rod. I have noticed this on a great many photos of the chute control rod on the internet including mine. The dealer assembled mine. Have you ever wondered why there is a clip in the end of the chute rod and when you pull out the clip it doesn't do anything. What does it do? I think I know and before I change mine I just wanted to confirm with everyone. I think in shipping they put a pushnut on the end of the rod at the lever end to keep it from sliding out during shipping. Now for proper setup the pushnut on the handle end needs to be pryed off with a screwdriver. After this is done you can slide the rod out from the gear end. What you do then is insert the rod in the handle end first and slide it in far enough to clear the gear end on the other end, then the dog end end inserts into gear at the chute and then everything holds in place by the clip in the end. Can someone confirm this?
> 
> ...


Mine does the same thing. I will be trying the workaround in the video soon, which looks to be a good idea and I'm confident it should fix the problem. 

I can't believe on a blower that is near perfect, that they put on such a piece of crap on it just to turn the chute. 

Chute turning designing is clearly such a no brainer judging from the perfectly good older designs being used, only a idiot could make it worse like Ariens did. Its almost like a bad joke. As bad as it is, it didn't seem to be a deal breaker for me when I considered all the positive features on the blower.

Carefully and "lightly" oiled "every" single moving joint related to this chute fiasco. "Under the dash and up by the chute." This help give it a better feel.

Also shortened the cable right to the limit. 

Mine works "much" better now but still cant get 200 degrees out of it.

I'm getting used to it but its still a clumsy design.

Ken


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry I took so long getting back to everyone. I agree the concept of the chute is good, but not getting the 200 degree rotation and improper assembly just is not very professional. The company should train their staff to assemble equipment properly. Yes Blue Hill I do have the alignment marks lined up and I still plan on playing with it more. Maybe I can fine tune it more after the blizzard tomorrow. If I get this solved I'll let everyone know. I still can't help feel that something is put together wrong.

Barry


----------

